# Zugriff per htaccess schützen



## bauer007 (17. April 2010)

Hallo.

Ich habe zwei Fragen. Ich weiss nicht ob ich es so erklären kann, wie ich es meine, aber hoffen wir mal.

Ich habe ein Greasemonkey script, welches von einem Browserspiel einen Bericht ausliest, und diesen dann als image auf meinem Webspace speichert.
Die auszuführende Datei ist eine *.js, die dann eine *.php nach den werten abfragt, und das wird dann in einem ordner als png abgespeichert.
Diese images, kann man dann in einem Forum anzeigen lassen, mit dem Link, der mit dem Script generiert wird.

WIE kann ich also die *.js bzw die *.php schützen. Denn ich möchte vermeiden, das sich einfach jemand das Script kopiert(was leider bei Greasemonkey der Fall ist) dieses Script dann irgendwo fremd lagert, und das dieses Script dann auf MEINE *.php zugreift um dann die bilder in dem ordner zu speichern.


2te frage.
wie kann ich per htaccess die *.php schützen vor diversen IP´s?
Oder kann man das auch in der *.js?
Mitunter kommt es vor, das eine Person, die mir nicht wohlgesonnen ist, den Server so zubombt, das er kurzerhand "dicht" macht.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
und ein Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. April 2010)

Moin,


```
Deny from 127.0.0.1
```

...verweigert den Zugriff von besagter IP-Adresse

Aber generell, so wie es sich anhört, würde ich da nicht IPs ausperren, sondern das PHP-Skript mit einem Passwort schützen(welches natürlich nur du kennst)

Wieso aber kann man Greasemonkey-Skripte einfach kopieren?
Diese lagern beim Client, also auf deinem Rechner...da sollte nicht jeder herankommen.


----------



## bauer007 (17. April 2010)

Aber um ein Greasemonkey script öffentlich zu machen, setzt man es ins netz.
Als beispiel:
die installationsdatei heisst zum Bsp: script.user.js
in dieser steht das:
var meinname = document.createElement('script');
meinname.setAttribute('src', 'http://domain.de/scripte/script.js');
meinname.setAttribute('type','text/javascript');
meinname.setAttribute('language','javascript');
document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0].appendChild(meinname);


Man muss ja nur die Domain eingeben und schon wird es angezeigt.

eEs ist sozusagen ein Userscript FÜR user, des Spiels.

In der script.js wird auf eine script.php verwiesen. Nun habe ich aber bemerkt, das jemand die script.js kopiert hat, änderungen vorgenommen hat, dies auf einen anderen webspace gelegt und andere User können auf diese veränderte version zugreifen. UND NUTZEN, aber meinen webspace zum ablegen der bilder UND nutzen MEINE script.php. UND nutzen MEINE button grafiken.

und das ist das Problem


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. April 2010)

Dort irgendwo javascript-seitig anzusetzen ist sinnlos.

Dein Problem sind nicht veränderte Javascripte, sondern ein unsicheres PHP-Skript.
Dieses wird ja per HTTP aufgerufen, und wenn es für jedermann per HTTP zugängig sein muss, dann lässt sich da nur schwer eine Sicherung einbauen-

Wenn es dein PHP-Skript ermöglicht, dass irgendwer unbefugt irgendwelche Bilder bei dir speichert, dann musst du das im PHP-Skript selbst abstellen.
Wie, kann ich dir nicht sagen, ohne mehr Details zu Kennen.


----------



## bauer007 (17. April 2010)

Welche Details benötigst du?


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. April 2010)

Das PHP-Skript bspw.


----------

